# Boiler Pressure Relief Valve



## Paul Sweet (May 9, 2017)

A 20 year old boiler at one of our colleges just failed inspection because the pressure relief valve was installed horizontally.  It passed its first 9 biennial inspections.

Is the requirement for a relief valve to be installed vertically a new requirement, or is this something that many inspectors missed for many years?  I can't find anything about this on the Weil-McLain or Watts websites.

The tap for the relief valve is in the back of the boiler, so to install it vertically they would have to add an elbow, then add another elbow where the discharge leaves the relief valve.


----------



## cda (May 9, 2017)

New inspector??

Ask for code reference??


Or is it the device itself that is not supposed to be installed that way per manufacture


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 9, 2017)

To prevent valve leakage, here are three things to avoid when installing and operating safety valves.

*Valves installed horizontally*
Most safety valves are designed, manufactured, and tested to be used vertically, meaning in the upright position with the spindle vertical. Mounting a valve horizontally can have a number of significant adverse effects:


It may be against regulations and result in a delay of operations if tagged.
A non-vertical orientation may not provide proper drainage for the valve.
A safety valve mounted in a non-vertical orientation may not perform as expected: the seat tightness, operation, and set pressure of the valve may be affected.
http://alliedvalveinc.com/the-valve-expert/3-things-avoid-installing-operating-safety-valves/


----------

